# Trader Ratings Live!



## Janice (Sep 3, 2005)

Great news for our registered members! Specktra.Net now has “Trader Ratings”! This feedback system is much improved from our current system (of relying on yours truly to update the Specktra.Net' s Clearance Bin Seller/Buyer Feedback thread). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Feedback IS NOT editable or able to be deleted after you leave it so please keep this in mind as you are composing your tokens. 

Please feel free to leave feedback for members on the new system if you have previously left them feedback in the Specktra.Net' s Clearance Bin Seller/Buyer Feedback thread. 

You will notice a Trader Rating above reputation dots, and also in member profiles underneath referrals. 

I hope everyone enjoys this new feature!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 3, 2005)

YAY! Sounds awesome


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 4, 2005)

Love the new avatar Janice! Gromit rules! I have a real question though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, will the old Feedback Thread be viewable even though it's locked? I have 10 feedbacks there and wondered if I'd be able to refer people to that just in case...I'd feel like a jerk to email my trading partners & ask them to leave it in the new system, and they might forget otherwise.  Also I need to scour it myself so I can remember who I need to re-leave it for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks alot!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 4, 2005)

the trader ratings


----------



## Janice (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_will the old Feedback Thread be viewable even though it's locked?_

 
Yes, it will stay viewable. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_I'd feel like a jerk to email my trading partners & ask them to leave it in the new system, and they might forget otherwise._

 
Everytime you leave someone a feedback on Trader Ratings, the system will automagically send them a PM letting them know you have left a feedback and reminding them to leave a feedback for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH answer some of the Q's you have.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 4, 2005)

COOL!!!! this is awesome!


----------

